# Canon's lens plans



## SJTstudios (Dec 17, 2012)

Well... What do you think?


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 17, 2012)

You forgot Faster Primes. :|


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 17, 2012)

What's up with all the polls with impossible answers dude? They all seem to be related to zooms and primes, so how about you just create one thread and we can discuss whatever question it is you have. You keep posting polls that are missing at least one answer and are vague and/or confusing. Also it's "aperture."

And for this question I would say all of the above are going to get sharper. That's why they update lenses, to make them better in general.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 17, 2012)

Yea, wondering myself what point you are trying to make. Dump trucks as opposed to motorcycles? What's better... now discuss!!!


----------



## DWM (Dec 17, 2012)

This is one messed up poll. Why would Canon not want to improve everything? All lenses sharper, better AF, better IS, etc, etc. What part would anybody not want inproved?


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 17, 2012)

ChilledXpress said:


> Yea, wondering myself what point you are trying to make. Dump trucks as opposed to motorcycles? What's better... now discuss!!!



Canon rumors added the chat option for a reason, you are allowed to voice your opinion without voting.

My question is, what are you hoping for, what is more practical, what will canon do, I'm just looking for general answers, nothing specific, this doesn't relate to my personal decisions.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Canon should make a large aperture fish-eye lens with IS and soft focus so I can take beautiful HDR portraits of landscapes with sweet bokeh. I think that covers everything one would need in a lens.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 18, 2012)

DWM said:


> This is one messed up poll. Why would Canon not want to improve everything? All lenses sharper, better AF, better IS, etc, etc. What part would anybody not want inproved?



Well, if canon makes a f1.2 1mm-1200mm pancake with great IS, sharpness, and only costed around $100, then all the other lenses wouldn't be practical would they.

My point is will canon be nice and make everything better, or will canon make photographers compromise? 

I know primes will always have a niche, but will canon introduce any benefits?


----------



## Jesse (Dec 18, 2012)

None of the above, but damn I'm excited for 2013 lenses!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 18, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> DWM said:
> 
> 
> > This is one messed up poll. Why would Canon not want to improve everything? All lenses sharper, better AF, better IS, etc, etc. What part would anybody not want inproved?
> ...



I think the problem with this logic is an assumption that "all" photographers are the same and none are happy. It's like say we've designed a new car for ALL males on the planet. Some males have no legs, some no hands, some are 3 feet tall some over 6 feet. There is always going to be compromise in design and development. 

And the statement "make everything better" , again... blanket statements don't cut it. What's better for you is not necessarily better for me. With maybe one exception... Canon out of the kindness of their hearts decides that they won't charge for any products. The line starts to the right…

“…but will canon introduce any benefits?” Funny, I thought they have already introduced many benefits, might be why their doing pretty well in the camera buisness … 

Not trying to troll here but your run of polls and questions might garner more constructive conversation if they were thought out a little better.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 18, 2012)

ChilledXpress said:


> SJTstudios said:
> 
> 
> > DWM said:
> ...



Thank you for the comments, I understand where you are coming from, and it seems you actually understand my poll, since you just provided an option. I will consider things more when I post more.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## infared (Dec 18, 2012)

You mean that there actually is a plan and a pricing structure???????
I didn't know that!


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm getting less and less excited about Canon lenses and more excited about Sigma & Tamron. With the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC, Tamron gave us the lens we wanted with very good quality for a great price. With Sigma, the new 35mm is impressing me continuously and blowing away the Canon 35mm f/1.4L at almost everything for half the price: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/87-sigma-35mm-f14-vs-canon-35mm-f14

All Canon has been doing is announcing super telephotos and never delivering, raising prices on their new lenses to unreasonable numbers, and playing a weird game of trying not to step on their own toes by (I believe) pulling IS out of the 24-70 to not compete with the new outrageously priced 24 & 28mm f/2.8 IS lenses as well as the new 35mm f/2 IS. There has been nothing good in the $300-600 range recently and I'm worried about what they might do with the 50mm f/1.4. I'm guessing they throw IS in it, charge $900 for it while keeping the same lackluster built of the 50mm f/1.4, and possibly make it an f/1.8 lens instead of 1.4. If Sigma ever brings out a 50mm f/1.4 based on the same tech as the new 35mm f/1.4 (which is built more like an L lens) see you later Canon lenses. 

I find myself worried more than excited about Canon's new direction for lenses.


----------



## SPL (Dec 19, 2012)

I like some of these posts. I hope to see some improved fast primes,…like the 50L, 35L and a 24mm to 28mm in the f1.4 to 1.8 range without IS that is reasonably priced….


----------



## infared (Dec 19, 2012)

SPL said:


> I like some of these posts. I hope to see some improved fast primes,…like the 50L, 35L and a 24mm to 28mm in the f1.4 to 1.8 range without IS that is reasonably priced….


Then keep your eye on Sigma too....they may be besting Canon with lens specs, quality AND price!!!!!!


----------



## SPL (Dec 19, 2012)

you are so right,..that new Sigma 35 looks very cool!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 26, 2012)

the only real answer is "expensive"


----------



## scrup (Dec 26, 2012)

How about improve manufacturing processes to make existing lens cheaper.

All the new lenses are out of my budget except for the 40mm.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 26, 2012)

I like polls with spellcheck


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 27, 2012)

ChilledXpress said:


> Yea, wondering myself what point you are trying to make. Dump trucks as opposed to motorcycles? What's better... now discuss!!!


I have a motor cycle, but I have always wanted a dump truck. A big one. Not sure it would be better in town though. But really cool!


----------

